
Pictured: The robot that can pull faces just like a human being - gibsonf1
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1085059/Pictured-The-robot-pull-faces-just-like-human-being.html
======
markessien
The mouth is not right. Is there really a point in fixing the mouth? I.e, what
is the gain in spending time making robots look like human beings when we
could make them look like something new?

It's like a cat - you want your cat to look like a cat, and not have the face
of a human being.

If you make a robot look like a human being, things change. You will then
suddenly develop an instinct against over-working it, you'll be considerate of
its feelings, even though it's just a machine.

I think that for robots to become an effective part of our everyday life, they
have to look like something that is not human.

~~~
schtog
I defineately agree. This is the part of AI and robotics that I just find
creepy and really don't want.

I want a dumb piece of metal that I feel no attachment to to go around and fix
the boring stuff in my house. Clean, make sure there is toiletpaper etc...

------
apstuff
Reminds me of Jude Law in A.I.:

Patricia in mirrored room: I'm afraid.

Gigolo Joe: Of me?

Patricia in mirrored room: Yes.

Gigolo Joe: That I will hurt you?

Patricia in mirrored room: Yes.

Gigolo Joe: I think... you're afraid of letting go. I think you're afraid of
happiness. And this is starting to excite me. Are you afraid of seeing the
stars... Patricia? I can show you how to reach them.

Patricia in mirrored room: I'm afraid of what you've got under there. May I
see what it looks like first?

Gigolo Joe: Is this your first time... with something like me?

Patricia in mirrored room: I've never been with Mecha.

Gigolo Joe: That makes two of us.

Patricia in mirrored room: I'm afraid it will hurt.

Gigolo Joe: Patricia... once you've had a lover-robot you'll never want a real
man again. Are these the wounds of passion?

Patricia in mirrored room: Do you hear that music?

Gigolo Joe: You... are a goddess, Patricia. You wind me up inside. But you
deserve so much better in your life. You deserve... me.

------
chime
Definitely in the uncanny valley.

~~~
pchristensen
Climbing out though. This was a lot less creepy than I expected from the
description.

------
jdavid
does anyone else think the hairless one looks like kevin spacey?

------
mattjaynes
two parts cool, one part creeeepy

